# Curtis 1238r Firmware



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It shouldn't, but it's possible that the battery parameters weren't ever set correctly inside the controller. You wouldn't need to mess with firmware, but just configure with a Handheld programmer or PC programmer.


----------

